# Cleaning out the basement



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a stack of old Outdoor Life, Field and Stream, Trophy Hunter, and other misc hunting magazines free for the taking if anyone is interested. They are from the early 2000s through about 2010. The stack is about 12" high. I don't know how many there are.

If you want them, send me a PM and I'll let you know where you can come and pick them up.

NHS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am also cleaning out my basement. If you would like my sister in law, please let me know.

She doesnt cook, rarely cleans, and eats your food.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I am also cleaning out my basement. If you would like my sister in law, please let me know.
> 
> She doesnt cook, rarely cleans, and eats your food.


Have you tried Craig's List?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bax* said:


> I am also cleaning out my basement. If you would like my sister in law, please let me know.
> 
> She doesnt cook, rarely cleans, and eats your food.


Still there huh? How about the cat?:boink:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I am also cleaning out my basement. If you would like my sister in law, please let me know.
> 
> She doesnt cook, rarely cleans, and eats your food.


You know the rules!!- Post pics.  For the right price I might be interested. lol


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I am also cleaning out my basement. If you would like my sister in law, please let me know.
> 
> She doesnt cook, rarely cleans, and eats your food.


 Sounds like some guys wife's that I know, at least they have the same discription


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Sold!

To the recycle bin!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

NHS said:


> Sold!
> 
> To the recycle bin!


Sorry for the hijack


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

NHS said:


> Sold!
> 
> To the recycle bin!


The magazines or the sister in law?:shock:


----------

